

Iceland: How Volcanic Ash Threatens Airplanes - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/natural-disasters/4302310

======
po
"Redoubt's last eruption, in December 1989, led to a close call--what could
have been one of the worst aviation disasters in history."

The hyperbole in these general-public targeted magazines is pretty funny. I
think 245 people dying wouldn't really be one of the worst aviation disasters
in history. I doubt it would be in the top 10.

Kind of light on the mechanics too... I'd love to see a more technical
description of what happens to a jet when it starts eating ash. Anyone know of
any good articles for that?

